

Top 50 best java classes ever - gren
http://pastebin.com/mcsv8RrM

======
gren
This is the output of :

curl
[http://static.springsource.org/spring/docs/2.5.x/api/allclas...](http://static.springsource.org/spring/docs/2.5.x/api/allclasses-
frame.html) | grep -o '<I>[A-Za-z]\\+</I>'| sed 's/<.I>//g'| sed
's/<I>//g'|awk '{ print length($0),$0 | "sort -rn"}' | cut -d' ' -f2 | head -n
50

